# William Bates (Sprinkle edition)



## toddpedlar (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm possibly going to pick up a copy of William Bates's works. It's a Sprinkle edition, and listed at some 2000 pages. So how much am I getting in that 2000 pages? Is it 2000 pages of the fairly common "Sprinkle-standard", i.e. HUGE typeface, or is it a more dense 2000 pages? That is, is the print in the Bates works something more comparable to Isaac Ambrose's "Looking Unto Jesus" (fairly fine print, LOTS of stuff - great book by the way) than Richard Steele's "Remedy for Wandering Thoughts in Worship" (also a great book, but could have been printed in a 32 page Banner of Truth booklet - but because of the huge font is a couple hundred pages long)? 

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 11, 2005)

Todd,

It is not very large print. I don't have either of the works you mention, but I would say it is like the ordinary Banner of Truth size print. I'm looking at Bates and Cunningham's Historical Theology and they are very similar. I've emailed you a scanned page, so if you can tell from that, it may help.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 30, 2006)

William Bates, British Puritan, lived from 1625 to July 14, 1699. He participated at the Savoy Conference on behalf of the Presbyterians, and he preached at the funerals of Thomas Manton, Richard Baxter and David Clarkson.

His name appeared in the news this week. He was the owner of the first folio edition of Shakespeare's plays which is being auctioned later this year for something over Â£2.5m.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> William Bates, British Puritan, lived from 1625 to July 14, 1699. He participated at the Savoy Conference on behalf of the Presbyterians, and he preached at the funerals of Thomas Manton, Richard Baxter and David Clarkson.
> 
> His name appeared in the news this week. He was the owner of the first folio edition of Shakespeare's plays which is being auctioned later this year for something over Â£2.5m.



Update: the book is scheduled to be auctioned on July 13, 2006 for an estimated *Â£3.5m*. It was purchased from William Bates by Daniel Williams, who was one of those who preached a funeral sermon for Matthew Henry.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 12, 2006)

I have the Works.

They're like BoT volumes (like Fred said).

I don't think anyone has said this: they are *4* volumes.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 12, 2006)

The original "Remedy for Wandering Thoughts" was purchased by me and given to Lloyd. It was a rather small 19th century reprint. Neither I nor Lloyd had the capacity at the time, nearly 20 years ago, to retypeset anything. Lloyd chose to enlarge the pages so they'd be more readable.

At the time it was that or nothing, men. 

The Bates "Works" is also a 19th century lithograph.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2007)

William Bates, _The Four Last Things, Death, Judgment, Heaven and Hell_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2007)

There is a set of his works available at Ebay.


----------

